# a new audi TT owner



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

As a new member of the TT forum and the TTOC just wanted to drop you guys and girls a big hello from myself!

just bought a 99 plate 225 coupe which was in really good condition, which ive had a revo remap on..v6 rear valance, tt shop armrest, new 9 spoke alloys...what a great car i must say!!

just wanted to ask you guys whats next for me old TT?? any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

hope to speak and meet alot of you guys soon

cheers si


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Welcome aboard Si 

Next mod - TTOC stickers! 

(oops, sorry, carried away there, that's my default answer, and you've already been clever enough to do that )

TTOC sig line pic for in here? 

Cheap as chips mods:
Wak airbox mod (chop holes in the box - free)
Wak LED alarm flashers in the doors (few quid)
Wak LED sidelight and / or number plate lights (again, just a few quid)

More expensive:
Cup Holders
TTOC tax disc holder
December Castle Coombe TTOC Trackday 

Even more expensive:
Brake upgrade 
Miltek (or similar) exhaust

HTH


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Hope to meet you at Castle Coombe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

hi and welcome i would post this in the main forum if i was you 
as for more mods a sports exhaust milltek or blue flame and waks air box mod for the sound 
a neuspeed quick shift and forge gear knob for the fun
if you have had it revoed you will need a forge dv007p diverter valve


----------

